# plow help needed



## toronto snow (Dec 13, 2014)

i have 2 jeeps i bought for residential snow plowing

1 is a 2006 rubicon automatic with a snow way 22 series plow with down pressure. jeep #2 is a 2005 rengade automatic i am getting complaints that they are not clearing the snow well any advise. i have not tried the snow way yet getting it back tomorrow but with the meyers on they are not happy. i also have a ford f250 no complaints but do to space figured jeeps would work. i have to find a solution or i will have very mad customer any advise would be great


.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try the snoway with the DP on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try seeing with your own eyes first


----------



## toronto snow (Dec 13, 2014)

Any guys find there are any issues using a jeep for plowing residential driveways or is it just my guy? will see if the snow way with dp works better. thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You need a back drag edge on the plows.


----------



## toronto snow (Dec 13, 2014)

having one installed on the meyers plow today hopefully that will help allot thanks


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

How much snow are they leaving behind ? Its not going to scrape it down bare.


----------

